# Smoking a cigar I rolled



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I posted a couple weeks ago some cigars I rolled from some blanks (Filler and Binder) and whole tobacco leaf. These are from a top notch from a big name manufacture, Nic filler and binder with a Maduro wrapper. This is not an all out review but just wanted to show how good it smoked. The first pic is when I made it. It's the cigar towards the bottom with a pig tail and shag foot. The thing smoked great and the ash held the whole first half of the cigar before falling off. Hope you enjoy the pics.

Bottom cigar with shag foot









Burning the shag foot




































Great Ash!









Nubbed it with no problems


----------



## DaReallyPoGigolo (Aug 27, 2009)

Very nice! How was the flavor?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Med to full body, smooth with a very little spice.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Fantastic performance! You did an excellent job!


----------



## dawglair (Oct 26, 2009)

that's a beast of a cigar


----------



## wickedkoi (Oct 26, 2009)

dawglair said:


> that's a beast of a cigar


Nice


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Beautiful work, Frank! I've been waiting to see you smoke those! Glad they worked out well.


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

looks great! so does the enjoyment of smoking a cigar you rolled yourself, surpass the enjoyment of smoking a regular cigar? I mean, other than it is way way too cool that you can roll your own, is it worth the effort?


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Woo-Hoo!!!

Nice goin Frank!

That is a serious contendor for a horizontal ash contest!!*

.


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Very nice rolling job!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

bogner said:


> looks great! so does the enjoyment of smoking a cigar you rolled yourself, surpass the enjoyment of smoking a regular cigar? I mean, other than it is way way too cool that you can roll your own, is it worth the effort?


It was really cool smoking it, and of course showing it off to everybody before I light it up. But the best so far was when a friend was over the other night and I gave him one to smoke  that was awesome.


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

brilliant!! :smoke: let me know when you need a design for the bands!


----------

